# Shrimp fried rice - shrimp question



## Vermin8 (Jun 25, 2010)

I want to try shrimp fried rice this weekend.  Most of the recipes I see say x volume shrimp, peeled and deveined and heat  a couple minutes.  They don't say whether the shrimp should be boiled beforehand or not.  
Will the shrimp cook in just a couple minutes or should I boil till pink beforehand?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2010)

Shrimp cook very quickly.  Start with them raw and they will cook in the stir-fry process.  Usually you cook all the ingredients that need cooking prior to adding the rice, sauce and veggies that remain raw.  You can add the shrimp with the garlic and ginger or with the other veggies in the dish.  You would typically use smaller shrimp in this recipe so they will cook up very fast.  As soon as the shrimp turn a solid white color, they are done.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 25, 2010)

The shrimp should turn pink when they are done.  I wouldn't cook them beforehand, or they run the risk of becoming tough and rubbery.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 25, 2010)

Shrimp Fried Rice is a nice easy recipe that I make all the time.  
Absolutely no need to pre-cook your shrimp unless you're more comfortable doing so.

I know everyone says "once the shrimp turns pink it's done", but that's not always true, especially if you're using really large shrimp.  Once they turn pink all over, pull one out, cut & test it if you're unsure that it's done.  Real easy to tell a cooked from an uncooked shrimp that way, & an easy way to help you tell cooked from uncooked without cutting into one in the future.

If you're still uncomfortable using uncooked shrimp in your dish, there's nothing wrong with using pre-cooked shrimp.  In fact, Shrimp Fried Rice is something I frequently make when I have leftover cooked shrimp from another dish, or need a dish in a hurry & have frozen cooked shrimp in the freezer.  Just remember to cut back on stir-fry time if using cooked shrimp in your recipe.


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 26, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> As soon as the shrimp turn a solid white color, they are done.





			
				ChefJune said:
			
		

> The shrimp should turn pink when they are done.


Both are right. 
The shrimp will be solid white on the inside (instead of clear) 
and will have pink markings on the outside (instead of gray)


----------



## Vermin8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I put the shrimp in raw and stir fried for several minutes (it was large shrimp). It turned out fine. Thanks, everyone!


----------

